# Which Blade would you use



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

I wrote a similar post about this with only types of spears but in this one, you can choose any bladed weapon.
Let's say you were matched up with a gladiator in a fight to the death. You could choose any bladed weapon
(no revolvers please jobo) to fight against the gladiator. With which weapon would you feel the most comfortable with fighting the gladiator.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

I would personally use the guandao or the broadsword because they both have a longer range.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

Longsword for a one on one.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


>


 You do know that you can only use the knife not the gun XD


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> You do know that you can only use the knife not the gun XD



No, I do not. You said any bladed weapon. That is a bladed weapon. You said nothing about only being able to use a portion of the weapon.
Are you going to restrict other weapons to only certain parts?


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> No, I do not. You said any bladed weapon. That is a bladed weapon. You said nothing about only being able to use a portion of the weapon.
> Are you going to restrict other weapons to only certain parts?


That is true though. The weapon would count as a handgun, not as a knife because the knife is attached. And when you bought the gun (or if you buy it) it would say handgun with a knife, not knife with a handgun, right?


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

And the gun is called the "LaserLyte Pistol Bayonet KA-BAR Mini-Survival Knife Serrated Stainless Steel Blade with Quick-Detachable Picatinny-Style Mount and Polymer Sheath", right?


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 17, 2021)

Big question what weapon does the other guy have? what training does the other guy have? 

but to answer your first question a ballistic knife. Or a really really long spear.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> What weapon does the other guy have?


A longsword.


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> A longsword.



Tweaking my answer 500 ballistic knives in a grid pattern fired at once.

What is the point of this thread? At least I was wanting info on a certain weapon. This is just asking some hypothetical what if scenario.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> Tweaking my answer 500 ballistic knives in a grid pattern fired at once.
> 
> What is the point of this thread? At least I was wanting info on a certain weapon. This is just asking some hypothetical what if scenario.


I asked this question because I wanted to know what users would do in this scenario, which allows me to get to know people better and their preferences and ideal weapon of choice.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I wrote a similar post about this with only types of spears but in this one, you can choose any bladed weapon.
> Let's say you were matched up with a gladiator in a fight to the death. You could choose any bladed weapon
> (no revolvers please jobo) to fight against the gladiator. With which weapon would you feel the most comfortable with fighting the gladiator.


Katana. It's the only one I have even a bit of training in, and the only one I've handled with any regularity. I think other swords are probably superior, but not in my hands.


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I asked this question because I wanted to know what users would do in this scenario, which allows me to get to know people better and their preferences and ideal weapon of choice.



Ok well I dont frequent here. I just came back to ask a few questions then will leave. This place along with allot of forums is dead. Anywho the only weapons I practice with are one I can carry every day. Mainly my OC spray and my Kabar knife and a baton. Nothing much else. I may dabble with fans or brass knuckles but at the end of the day that is all. I do not really see the point cause this scenario will likely never happen to me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> That is true though. The weapon would count as a handgun, not as a knife because the knife is attached. And when you bought the gun (or if you buy it) it would say handgun with a knife, not knife with a handgun, right?


He's right. Your parameter was "bladed weapon". That's a weapon with a blade, hence a bladed weapon. You didn't specify "knife" (or any other specific weapon).

He's caught you on a technicality. Welcome to MT silliness.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> Big question what weapon does the other guy have? what training does the other guy have?
> 
> but to answer your first question a ballistic knife. Or a really really long spear.


I assumed he was considering a spear as a "pointed weapon".


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> Tweaking my answer 500 ballistic knives in a grid pattern fired at once.
> 
> What is the point of this thread? At least I was wanting info on a certain weapon. This is just asking some hypothetical what if scenario.


Some folks enjoy discussing hypothetical scenarios. If you don't, they probably aren't worth you posting in.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 17, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> I assumed he was considering a spear as a "pointed weapon".


The spears I use certainly have a blade as well as a sharp point.  Think: dagger on a pole.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Feb 17, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Katana. It's the only one I have even a bit of training in, and the only one I've handled with any regularity. I think other swords are probably superior, but not in my hands.



Aikido includes some basic sword forms, so if I had to choose a traditional weapon, I'd go with a katana for the same reasons. But, my switchblade comes to mind as it's the only bladed implement I carry and use every day, know the balance of, etc. Plus, it doesn't limit my empty hand techniques.

Edit: Does it count if I mount a bayonet on a loaded M4?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I asked this question because I wanted to know what users would do in this scenario, which allows me to get to know people better and their preferences and ideal weapon of choice.



But then you immediately started changing the question. So perhaps it reveals more about you than us.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> Aikido includes some basic sword forms, so if I had to choose a traditional weapon, I'd go with a katana for the same reasons. But, my switchblade comes to mind as it's the only bladed implement I carry and use every day, know the balance of, etc. Plus, it doesn't limit my empty hand techniques.
> 
> Edit: Does it count if I mount a bayonet on a loaded M4?


I'd take my poor katana skills over my reasonable knife skills, if I'm facing a long weapon.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> The spears I use certainly have a blade as well as a sharp point.  Think: dagger on a pole.


Most do have some blade to them, and many are designed with the ability to cut. I just assumed the OP's classification. I'd rather have a spear than a sword. For one thing, my staff skills are mediocre, while my sword skills are poor.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 17, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Most do have some blade to them, and many are designed with the ability to cut. I just assumed the OP's classification. I'd rather have a spear than a sword. For one thing, my staff skills are mediocre, while my sword skills are poor.


It would depend on the situation.  If I had open ground and room to move, then I would definitely go with the spear.  If room is somewhat limited then I’m looking at sword or dao.  If it’s tight quarters, then tomahawk and/or knife.

I don’t feel that my skills with any of these are excellent, but I have some training and am familiar and comfortable enough with them all that I suspect I am better than most people in today’s modern society, where most people don’t train with these things.  So there lies my advantage.


----------



## paitingman (Feb 17, 2021)

What's the gladiator wearing? What am I wearing?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 17, 2021)

paitingman said:


> What's the gladiator wearing? What am I wearing?


If you get a loincloth, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> No, I do not. You said any bladed weapon. That is a bladed weapon. You said nothing about only being able to use a portion of the weapon.
> Are you going to restrict other weapons to only certain parts?


You can use the entire gun.  You just don't get any bullets.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> I'd take my poor katana skills over my reasonable knife skills, if I'm facing a long weapon.


Lol then I would just take a spiked club XDXD


paitingman said:


> What's the gladiator wearing? What am I wearing?


He's wearing, well gladiator armor and you are wearing pretty much your normal clothes.


Steve said:


> You can use the entire gun.  You just don't get any bullets.


Yesssssssss


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> If you get a loincloth, consider yourself lucky.


XD No u get your normal civilian attire


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Lol then I would just take a spiked club XDXD


That definitely doesn't qualify as a "bladed weapon" though.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> That definitely doesn't qualify as a "bladed weapon" though.


I meant a club with a bunch of "bladed" knives inserted


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> You can use the entire gun.  You just don't get any bullets.



But I don't have any guns that aren't loaded.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> But I don't have any guns that aren't loaded.


The gun that you mentioned is a photo from the internet, so you don't own the gun, so you can't load the gun.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> But I don't have any guns that aren't loaded.



Premise:  Dirty Dog would never have an unloaded gun.
Premise:  This bladed gun has no bullets in it.
Conclusion:  Dirty Dog would never have this bladed gun.

Simply put, I'm hearing you say, then, that you wouldn't have this gun because it's not loaded.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> That definitely doesn't qualify as a "bladed weapon" though.


Macuahuitl - Wikipedia


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> The gun that you mentioned is a photo from the internet, so you don't own the gun, so you can't load the gun.



But I do own that setup. Not that specific individual serial numbered gun, but one much like it. And the bayonet. I own 6-7 guns that it will fit. And they're all loaded.



Steve said:


> Premise:  Dirty Dog would never have an unloaded gun.
> Premise:  This bladed gun has no bullets in it.
> Conclusion:  Dirty Dog would never have this bladed gun.
> 
> Simply put, I'm hearing you say, then, that you wouldn't have this gun because it's not loaded.



Unjustified premise. False conclusion.
Rule #1 of guns: Assume every gun is loaded until you have personally confirmed that it is not.
Therefore, unless you are prepared to demonstrate that you own that specific gun, you cannot assume it is not loaded. And even if you do own it, I, and everyone else reading this, would still need to assume it is loaded.
Conclusion: Dirty Dog would make damn sure it's loaded.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Unjustified premise. False conclusion.
> Rule #1 of guns: Assume every gun is loaded until you have personally confirmed that it is not.
> Therefore, unless you are prepared to demonstrate that you own that specific gun, you cannot assume it is not loaded. And even if you do own it, I, and everyone else reading this, would still need to assume it is loaded.
> Conclusion: Dirty Dog would make damn sure it's loaded.


Assuming every gun is loaded until you have personally confirmed that it is not actually supports the premise that some guns are unloaded.  Sorry, Charlie.

Unless you're suggesting something like Schrodinger's cat, where the gun is simultaneously both loaded and unloaded at the same time, until someone confirms its state.

But even then, we have already established that this gun is unloaded, meaning, we have confirmed that it is in an unloaded state (i.e., we have opened the box and seen that the cat is, in fact, dead).  So, to catch up:

Premise:  A gun can be either loaded or unloaded.
Premise:  This gun is unloaded.
Premise:  @Dirty Dog would never have an unloaded gun.
Conclusion: @Dirty Dog would never have this gun.

If we examine premise 3, I think we could actually challenge that, too.  I mean, are your guns always loaded?  Do you ever unload them, for example, to clean them or to discharge them at the firing range?  If so, then, this isn't quite right. It would be more accurate to say that your guns are always stored in a loaded state, though there are times when they are unloaded.  

Just saying, it's a cool gun, but in this discussion, where guns aren't loaded, I think you argued yourself out of it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> Macuahuitl - Wikipedia


I don’t think that’s a “spiked club”, though. Bladed club, obviously, is bladed.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> I don’t think that’s a “spiked club”, though. Bladed club, obviously, is bladed.


So, a bladed club is okay, but a spiked club is not?  Fair enough.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> Assuming every gun is loaded until you have personally confirmed that it is not actually supports the premise that some guns are unloaded.  Sorry, Charlie.
> 
> Unless you're suggesting something like Schrodinger's cat, where the gun is simultaneously both loaded and unloaded at the same time, until someone confirms its state.



Not really Schrodinger postulates that you do not know the state of the cat. Gun safety postulates that you DO. It's loaded.



> But even then, we have already established that this gun is unloaded, meaning, we have confirmed that it is in an unloaded state (i.e., we have opened the box and seen that the cat is, in fact, dead).



It's really pretty simple. Even if you have confirmed the gun is unloaded, I have not. Therefore, as far as I am concerned, it is assumed to be loaded.



> So, to catch up:
> 
> Premise:  A gun can be either loaded or unloaded.
> Premise:  This gun is unloaded.
> ...



Again, your incorrect conclusion is based on a false premise. I have not personally confirmed that this gun is unloaded. Therefore, it is loaded.



> If we examine premise 3, I think we could actually challenge that, too.  I mean, are your guns always loaded?  Do you ever unload them, for example, to clean them or to discharge them at the firing range?  If so, then, this isn't quite right. It would be more accurate to say that your guns are always stored in a loaded state, though there are times when they are unloaded.



Granted. They are unloaded while being cleaned or as they're being reloaded. Of course, I only clean or fire one at a time, so even when A is unloaded B will be loaded. The gun pictured, however, must be assumed to be loaded.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

I have some questions.

What is meant by "bladed?"  If something has a cutting edge is it bladed?  

And getting to the title... if something is bladed, can we consider it to be a "blade?" Is it that simple?

I'm asking because, an arrow has a cutting edge, as do some crossbow bolts.  While clearly a bullet is not bladed, and to suggest that a gun is appropriate is just silly (preposterous, even! )  I think I'd bring a crossbow bolt, and the crossbow to shoot it.  A bow requires too much skill, but I think I could make a crossbow work without too much practice.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> So, a bladed club is okay, but a spiked club is not?  Fair enough.


Yeah, given the question was specifically about bladed weapons.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Yeah, given the question was specifically about bladed weapons.


What is bladed? If I sharpen the spike so that it also cuts, is it now a blade?  Is it still a spike?  Can it be both at the same time, or does it become a third thing... not a blade, nor a spike, but maybe a blike?

Is this a blade?





If so, then why not this, which has similar blades all over the mace head?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2021)

When you just say "bladed weapon" then it's wide open. Anything with one or more sharp edge or even a sharp point. Small swords and many stilettos didn't have edges, but it would be sort of silly to claim they're not bladed weapons. So it's reasonable to include spiky mace thingies and arrows. And bayonets mounted or unmounted.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> What is bladed? If I sharpen the spike so that it also cuts, is it now a blade?  Is it still a spike?  Can it be both at the same time, or does it become a third thing... not a blade, nor a spike, but maybe a blike?
> 
> Is this a blade?
> 
> ...


I can’t see where there’s a hard line dividing the terms. I’d expect a “bladed weapon” to have a sharpened edge somewhere. There are probably definitions that contradict that.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I wrote a similar post about this with only types of spears but in this one, you can choose any bladed weapon.
> Let's say you were matched up with a gladiator in a fight to the death. You could choose any bladed weapon
> (no revolvers please jobo) to fight against the gladiator. With which weapon would you feel the most comfortable with fighting the gladiator.


Probably a gladius. One-handed, meaning I have an extra hand to punch the **** out of him.

(2) INCREDIBILIS - YouTube


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> I can’t see where there’s a hard line dividing the terms. I’d expect a “bladed weapon” to have a sharpened edge somewhere. There are probably definitions that contradict that.


As @Dirty Dog mentioned above, there are some knives that don't have a cutting edge.  They are basically spikes on a handle.  For example, it didn't take more than a few seconds to find this little jobber below.  No cutting edge at all, and the "blade" is triangular.  Is it a blade?  Is it a spike?  Is it a splade or a blike?


----------

